# New rider referral grosses $50k in credit



## unewsman (Apr 9, 2014)

Using the internet Blake Jareds spread his promotional code around enough to generate $50k in Uber credit.

Read about it on Business Insider.

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-pitch-2014-4


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

$50k in credit. Ive maybe generated $160. $50k at 20$ a referral is 2500 referalls. Then Uber gets out of it on a clause. Seems to me this could be all promotional, they got the customers and they got the news. And Jared gets $500 in credit instead of $50k. Nice consolation.


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

It's funny that he got busted by leaving a poor rating for a driver. Otherwise Uber might not have even noticed his $50,000 credit?! This is big business folks.


----------



## hybridman (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd say he got a little greedy. And I'd also say Uber made out with all the new passengers and little referral cost. As Zaner pointed out, they got on the news with it taboot!


----------



## steveO (Apr 10, 2014)

I posted my Uber referral code on my facebook. Was that against the policy?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

tess said:


> It's funny that he got busted by leaving a poor rating for a driver. Otherwise Uber might not have even noticed his $50,000 credit?! This is big business folks.


POST # 3 / @tess : ♤♡♢♧ Your avatar.
How did you get that photo of the
nebula that is inside #T.K.'s Bedhead?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3 / @tess : ♤♡♢♧ Your avatar.
> How did you get that photo of the
> nebula that is inside #T.K.'s Bedhead?


Nebula, you said nebula! I believe you're right. One may assume there's a dark empty void in the 'DeadHead/Bedhead of Kalanick, but we now know all that 'empty' space is really a bunch of 'dark matter,' and 'dark energy,' and yes, a chunk of Nebula. It don't get any darker than Kalanick. I believe he's the third Anti-Christ. He's here to take over the universe, and he needs cash (and a haircut). Wear a cross around your neck, (and some garlic...just in case).


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

hybridman said:


> I'd say he got a little greedy. And I'd also say Uber made out with all the new passengers and little referral cost. As Zaner pointed out, they got on the news with it taboot!


POST # 4 / @hybridman : ♤♡♢♧ Where
can I find them new-fangled light bulbs
with those delicious, nutritious SPROUTS?


----------

